# What is this yeast?



## arcticsid (Mar 17, 2009)

Gonna start a new batch and wanted to use Premiere Cuvee because it worked great. My lil homebrew shop didn't have anymore so I bought a sachet of LALVIN K1-V1116. I hope this will work well for my Pine/Orange/Mango from concentrated juice. As you know I "speak" no yeast, and am somewhat intimidated by a yeast with numbers instead of a name. Why didn't they call it LALVIN "Pretty Rose", make many bubbles?
Are there any special considerations in using this, I was hoping to rehydrate it the same as I did with the Cuvee and add it to the "mix" after letting it (the mix) sit overnight.
Please Advise
Troy


----------



## cpfan (Mar 17, 2009)

In Canada, Lalvin distributes five yeasts in little green consumer-sized packages. They make another hundred (or whatever) that are only available in bulk.

Here's the write-up from their web-site from a few years ago


> K1V-1116 Selected by the Institut Coopératif du Vin (ICV) in Montpellier among numerous killer strains isolated and studied by Pierre Barre at INRA, the K1V-1116 strain was the first competitive factor yeast to go into commercial production and has become one of the most widely used active dried wine yeasts in the world.
> 
> The K1V-1116 strain is a rapid starter with a constant and complete fermentation between 15° and 30°C (59° and 86°F), capable of surviving a number of difficult conditions, such as low nutrient musts and high levels of SO2 or sugar. Wines fermented with the K1V-1116 have very low volatile acidity, H2S and foam production.
> 
> The K1V-1116 strain tends to express freshness of white grape varieties such as Sauvignon Blanc, Chenin Blanc and Seyval. The natural fresh fruit aromas are retained longer than with other standard yeast strains. Fruit wines and wines made from concentrates poor in nutrient balance benefit from the capacity of K1V-1116 to adapt to difficult fermentation conditions. Restarts stuck fermentations.



I guess Lalvin would rather spend time on yeast than on fancy names.

Steve


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 17, 2009)

Fine Steve, I will call it George.
LMFAO
Troy
Sounds like alot of the descriptions I heard when I inquired about the Cuvee. I will let you know


----------



## djl - Michigan (Mar 17, 2009)

LALVIN K1-V1116 works as well as Premiere Cuvee for me. As best as I can tell the specs are about the same.

Dave


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 17, 2009)

As far as I can tell yeah. will give you a report in 48 hrs or so.
Troy


----------



## non-grapenut (Mar 17, 2009)

Here is a chart on the internet that gives a quick listing about all general yeasts:

http://www.winemakermag.com/guide/yeast


----------



## arcticsid (Mar 17, 2009)

Great link G, thanks for posting that.
Troy


----------



## Wine4Me (Mar 17, 2009)

non-grapenut
Thats a cool site & thanks!!!!


----------



## moose-1110 (Mar 19, 2009)

I just printed this out. Thanks for the link. I usually go to Jack Kellers site to decide what yeast to use, hopefully this will also help me decide what yeast to use.


----------

